# Looking for a 2020 X 5



## philipamin (Aug 22, 2020)

I am looking for a 2020 x5 with the premium package or the M sport package under 8 k miles. I am hoping to find one. Let me know if I can find one for $56k. That’s my budget. Please advise


----------

